# Newbie from AR



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* mopar4life. Have fun here.


----------



## octain2 (Mar 13, 2010)

NICE BOWS AND WELCOME:thumbs_up


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Welcome to AT..


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT!​*


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

